# Truly "Off Topic"... But if I could ask a favor...



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I realize this is very, very, very off-topic... but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask. 

In explanation: My best friend just graduated from hair and make-up school, and needs a shoot done to show off her work... and if I win this contest, she gets one done for free (modeled by moi-- I am a model as my side-job)! I'd love to be able to do this for her as a "graduation present"-- having a professionally done portfolio helps so much when salons are interviewing you. So please do the following, and I'll owe you big time.

1st- Like this page! 
Vick Doultani Photography 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Vick-Doul ... 9284042066

2nd- Like this Page!
K Chic Boutique & The Makeup Rack http://www.facebook.com/pages/K-Chic-Bo ... 3563938627

3rd- Like my picture on BOTH pages!
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 066&type=1

To help you find me, scroll to the bottom of the album photos-- it's an up-close headshot, the photo is a side profile (I have dark hair and I'm wearing a black halter tank). My name is Ali, I won't put my last name up on here (I don't want to cross any lines), but I'm the only Ali in the contest, I believe.  Thank you for all your help! Love you guys!!


----------

